# Hygrophila sp. Araguaia



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Definitely not super tall. I might have a few stems that have reached like 4". I love the plant though! Unfortunately, after I got a bunch I let some wisteria float on the surface of my tank and go nuts, causing much of my H. sp 'araguaia' to die back. It is starting to recover now though. Burr has some beautiful stems of it though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

How its used in the video, it would look better in front of, or surrounded by something green. It doesnt stand out very well in front of brown or red


----------



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

I had mine in moderate-high light and co2 and it grew much like a carpet similar to the pictures above. No stems taller than 2-3 inches. After experimenting with it I would suggest it be used as an accent plant in the mid ground in smaller tanks.. I am actually planning on using some that way in a 10g soon.

Almost forgot, I only have it emersed at the moment and at least mine tend to grow longer until trimmed. The replanted trimmings are twice as tall as the original stems. What you might be seeing in some of the pictures are un-trimmed plants?


----------

